# Composite teams



## Speed (May 1, 2020)

What happens to the composite teams for this coming year? Have a sophomore 03.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 1, 2020)

Speed said:


> What happens to the composite teams for this coming year? Have a sophomore 03.


There will be an ECNL U18/19 team, and an ECNL U18/19 Composite team for each club.  No ECRL for U18/19.

Many clubs already have the 20-21 coaching assignment published on their website, so new players/parents know whom to contact .


----------



## Speed (May 1, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> There will be an ECNL U18/19 team, and an ECNL U18/19 Composite team for each club.  No ECRL for U18/19.
> 
> Many clubs already have the 20-21 coaching assignment published on their website, so new players/parents know whom to contact .


And thank you!


----------



## jpeter (May 1, 2020)

Talk with your club or those that you might be interested in, composite is optional and clubs can participate or not.

How the covid fallout and finances will effect youth soccer participation is unknown at this point but most are expecting less participation with anywhere from a 10-50% overall possible dropoff but there will be regional difference.


----------



## Sandypk (May 1, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> There will be an ECNL U18/19 team, and an ECNL U18/19 Composite team for each club.  No ECRL for U18/19.
> 
> Many clubs already have the 20-21 coaching assignment published on their website, so new players/parents know whom to contact .


So, let’s say Beach and Legends only get into ECRL this year.   There will be no ECRL for U18/19?  Interesting.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 1, 2020)

Sandypk said:


> So, let’s say Beach and Legends only get into ECRL this year.   There will be no ECRL for U18/19?  Interesting.


On paper that's the plan, but better to check with the DOCs at those clubs to be certain.  Participation in the composite division is optional for members.  A poster mentioned/speculated earlier if some members don't participate and there is space, the ECRL-only clubs might be able to get a spot.


----------



## From the Spot (Mar 24, 2021)

So is a composite team a clubs second team for the U18/19 age group?


----------



## GT45 (Mar 24, 2021)

From the Spot said:


> So is a composite team a clubs second team for the U18/19 age group?


yes


----------



## supercell (Mar 25, 2021)

From the Spot said:


> So is a composite team a clubs second team for the U18/19 age group?


A composite team can be a composite of all age groups, not just U18/19. Most clubs use it as another avenue to get players more game time who, for whatever reason, need it. For our club, the composite roster is constantly in flux.


----------



## Speed (Mar 25, 2021)

From the Spot said:


> So is a composite team a clubs second team for the U18/19 age group?


at our club I believe the second team is the ECRL not the composite


----------



## GT45 (Mar 25, 2021)

Typically the composite team is the second team in that U18/19 age bracket. Some clubs may do something different based on their player pools, but Composite plays the ECNL schedule, while ECRL plays the Regional League Schedule.

Players can always play up (age bracket) on any ECNL or ECRL team.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Composite is the B team at the U18/19 age group and the teams do not get ECNL showcase entry...... some clubs don't have one as they don't have the numbers like Real...... my ECNL contact says that this is its final season....  with ECRL now being a thing composite is no longer needed...... ECRL showcases will offer league specific collegiate exposure to the kids who don't quite make it to the ECNL.......


----------



## From the Spot (Mar 29, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> my ECNL contact says that this is its final season....  with ECRL now being a thing composite is no longer needed......


Any idea when this would be announced?


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Mar 29, 2021)

Composite teams played in the ECNL showcases last year- this year with COVID everything is screwy. Composite teams are a good option for the kids who are a grade younger than most in their age group. For example, my kid is a GK and a 2003 junior. The ECNL first team has two senior 2002 GKs- when the age groups merged this year, the seniors were not going to get demoted for a junior. Composite teams are a good place to bide your time- better than a second league team. I don't have an inside contact at ECNL, so I don't know what's coming next year, but I hope they don't do away with the composite teams. There is a whole group of kids who have to contend with the changes that came with the birth year rules, and composite teams are a (partial) solution to the problem.


----------



## crush (Mar 29, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Composite is the B team at the U18/19 age group and the teams do not get ECNL showcase entry...... some clubs don't have one as they don't have the numbers like Real...... my ECNL contact says that this is its final season....  with ECRL now being a thing composite is no longer needed...... ECRL showcases will offer league specific collegiate exposure to the kids who don't quite make it to the ECNL.......


We must have the same contact.  My pal says the composite team is no more.  For olders, I would expect 20-22 dds on each team.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 29, 2021)

Composite teams where only for the girls as a transition and to offer clubs somethings so they didn't to go to other leagues but that's pretty much over with.

Don't know why they would continue when ECRL has taken off and those have a bunch of calendar year players anyway.


----------

